# Tp-link w8968 antenna issue.



## amjath (Jun 30, 2015)

Guys I bought this modem + router. I received v3. I tested WiFi range for it. 

The distance is 14 feet, with no walls in between.

Tested with 2 antenna: 3 tower.
Tested with right antenna alone: 4 tower.
Tested with left antenna alone: WiFi disconnects.

I knew there is antenna problem but I thought it's only for few devices.
Bought from Amazon on Saturday. I could return it. Reply quick.

- - - Updated - - -

Bump
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]


----------



## amjath (Jul 1, 2015)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2015)

try right antenna in left port to see what happens.


----------



## amjath (Jul 1, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> try right antenna in left port to see what happens.



I did it's the same. I guess its not Antenna. That is causing this issue


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> I did it's the same. I guess its not Antenna. That is causing this issue



Then it might be the issue with the router? Why couldn't you return it then?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2015)

it seems like this is by design:
Left port where antenna is attached is not working


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> it seems like this is by design:
> Left port where antenna is attached is not working



Looks like it's default in V3. But why would TP-Link do such idiotic thing? Just for show and sale value?


----------



## ratul (Jul 2, 2015)

I got the V3, and i can assure that both antennas work on my W8968, this is what i did:
1. Have a laptop with 150Mbps wifi card connected (Centrino 2230) to W8968, 130-144Mbps full signal bar connection connected with the router in another room with both antennas intact.
2. Removed the right antenna, and the data rate drops to 60-72Mbps, never crosses 72Mbps as reported by Intel Wifi Connection Utility, but the signal bar shows full strength on the laptop.
3. Connected the right antenna and disconnected the left one, data rate hovers between 117Mbps-144Mbps, but signal drops to one bar on the laptop.
4. Back to normal with both antennas connected again.

So for me, one antenna is working more for signal strength, and one more for the data rate limits. i'd recommend to check that at your end, and if the issue still persists, RMA the router or return it.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have read quite a few users reporting that one antenna is just for show. This device is actually a single antenna device.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] for sharing your exrperience. Now I strongly believe this is some issue on hardware end and you should RMA it or return it back. Peoples in TP Link forum seems to be fooling other users by saying one antenna is for show.


----------



## amjath (Jul 2, 2015)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] thanks for the experience, I will return the router and get a new one


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 2, 2015)

papul1993 said:


> I have read quite a few users reporting that one antenna is just for show. This device is actually a single antenna device.



Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is it possible by any company such as TP-Link???

Those users are actually ... @#$%&*&$%@!@@*(&^


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] thanks for the experience, I will return the router and get a new one



Did you receive new item ? How much was the cost of original purchase ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Did you receive new item ? How much was the cost of original purchase ?


Yep received it in 2 days, have to order again no replacement. First time when I order it was 1800+, second time when I order it is 1600+  the issue is common I guess, the WiFi range is limited, but I suffice the need so kept the reordered product.


----------



## rahul7 (Jul 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yep received it in 2 days, have to order again no replacement. First time when I order it was 1800+, second time when I order it is 1600+  the issue is common I guess, the WiFi range is limited, but I suffice the need so kept the reordered product.



does it ever show server not found when you open some sites but if u keep on refreshing it then they open?


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2015)

rahul7 said:


> does it ever show server not found when you open some sites but if u keep on refreshing it then they open?


nope..


----------

